# 90 Stanza won't start! Help!



## raindance13 (Jan 27, 2007)

Help...I like my Stanza and want to keep it but don't want to break the bank by taking it to a dealer to fix. Here is my problem:

This automatic stanza was running fine, but suddenly it began acting up. The car ran rough and quiet, like it was running on 2 or 3 cylinders. There was hardly any acceleration, and I had trouble getting over 35mph, unless there was a long stretch of road to build up momentum. I drove it right to my mechanic, where he changed the feul filter, checked timing, and all the regulars etc. The car ran better for about two days, when, as wife explains, it powered down and didn't start again. When turning it over it was like there was no fuel getting to the cylinders, which I did confirm. Things I checked..timing, spark=good, injectors=good, spark plug wires=good, rotar= good. Still nothing. My mechanic recommended I try replacing the computer control unit, which I did. This did seem to help things a bit. I connected the wires to the unit and the engine does almost start now, but won't totally fire up. It sputters and does seem like it is getting gas in the cylinders from the sound of things, but still no start. Any suggestions would be very much appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Try unplugging the Mass Air Flow meter to see if it starts.
Also with the ignition off, measure the coil with an Ohmmeter between the two pins on the connector and then one probe on one pin in the connector and the other probe in the coil secondary or spark output. 
If possible set your ECM to diagnostic mode to check for codes as well.

Troy


----------



## Smittyman (Oct 4, 2009)

Unplug Mass Air Flow Sensor? What would this do? I'm having the same trouble.


----------



## Stanza~Steve (Sep 26, 2008)

try putting a fuel pump in your car. thats what it sounds like it could be. fuel pumps go out alot more often then people think.


----------



## 91yrsold (Apr 26, 2007)

Stanza~Steve said:


> try putting a fuel pump in your car. thats what it sounds like it could be. fuel pumps go out alot more often then people think.


I was thinking the same thing. If the filter was replaced, injectors are good, and the signal from ECU is good but you're still not getting fuel it must not be getting pumped there.


----------



## iwantofixmystanza (Nov 19, 2009)

I recomend you check the catalyst well i think thats how you say it its called "catalizador" in spanish maybe look it up but snce u said that it lost power I remeber helping my father once with a car that had similar problems u might want to check that bucause if they are cloged they may be the problem. I hope this information helps you.


----------

